# roll call????



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

who's out when, and where?

me and the boy tomorrow, north ghoon jb's most likely.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hitting IRL in the morning. Possibly head to JBs for lunch.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I might hit scottsmore in the morning with my nmz.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll be in S-Moor in the a.m.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Scratch that....... We'll be in PSJ again and S-moor on Sunday...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

found out my tackle box is left in Jacksonville, so I'm heading back to Jacksonville Next time.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

> found out my tackle box is left in Jacksonville, so I'm heading back to Jacksonville Next time.


Nice ;D


----------

